# MSF and "dupe" swatches



## battipatti (Apr 9, 2007)

I recently got both of the Laura Geller blushes that resemble MSFs so here come the comparison swatches!





http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...s/CIMG2866.jpg
Top to Bottom:
Petticoat MSF
Laura Geller Blush n Brighten in Berry
Stereo Rose MSF
LG blush n brighten in Pink Grapefruit
Bobbi Brown Peony Shimmerbrick
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o...s/CIMG2860.jpg


----------



## Brelki (May 5, 2007)

Just adding in the conversation here.  I have a few pics of my LG baked items with my msfs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...ealrose004.jpg
MAC porcelain pink vs. LG ethereal rose (not a blush & brighten)

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...ealrose003.jpg
LG ethereal rose vs. MAC porcelain pink and MAC glissade (Top left to right: glissade, PP; Bottom: ER)

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...ealrose002.jpg
LG ethereal rose vs. LG golden apricot and LG pink grapefruit (Top left to right: ER and PG; Bottom: GA)

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...h/IMG_5059.jpg
MSF pic

http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f1...h/IMG_5058.jpg
LG baked goods pic


----------



## velvetfetish (May 6, 2007)

I finally got Pink Grapefruit and took a pic of it next to Stereo Rose. They look a lot alike, but I find my Stereo Rose has more shimmer to it. I put some Glissade on top and it looks IDENTICAL to Stereo Rose! This makes me so happy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, here's a swatch of Pink Grapefruit vs. Stereo Rose in natural light... sort of. I'm kind of terrible with my camera.


----------



## SELFstyled (May 20, 2007)

Here's another shot of Berry & Pink Grapefruit.






They're great because they don't give off as much shimmer/glitter like the MSFs do.


----------



## magi (May 23, 2007)

I have made some Pix of the TERRA DEL SOL MSFs...


----------



## battipatti (Aug 6, 2007)

Here's another almost identical Petticoat dupe:








Milani Glimmer Stripes in Berry


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 27, 2007)

Here are my Terra Del Sol powders. I didn't really like the Pleasureflush dupe at first but now I love it! I'll have to get another one soon. Number 5 is also another favorite of mine.






MAC Global Glow and TDS #8 are very similar. TDS has alittle more shimmer and gold than GG. 






Now onto a favorite I found while in France. Its called Biguine Makeup and they are sooo beautiful. There were about 6-8 different colors and I'm planning on getting more.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 5, 2008)

These are swatches are just cheek products on 43-45 (or possibly higher or lower) skin.  Since I swatched them on my arm, the skin color does vary a lot.




The colors are from my wrist to my elbow:





 NARS Lovejoy





 Laura Geller Berry





 Laura Geller Golden Apricot





 MAC Shimpange





 MAC Northern Lights





 MAC Gold Spill





 MAC Glissade
(The others are not MSF like products, but blushes from MAC: Blunt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Definitive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Warm Light
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## whosheis (Jan 16, 2008)

stereo rose (L) and silk naturals Heavenly (R)


----------

